# Natalia Vodianova Runway @ Roberto Cavalli Show during Milan Fashion Week 27.09.2010 x 4



## Q (27 Sep. 2010)

​

thx Preppie


----------



## Catweazle001 (1 Okt. 2010)

Thanks! Nice upload!


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2010)

very nice


----------



## kaplan1 (5 Okt. 2010)

Hat was-Thx!


----------

